# can you say "belly-ache in the morning"?



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

What is this - Bullseye talking about brown recluse spiders, and now this snake...

Like Jim Stafford's lyrics in his '70's song: "I don't like spiders or snakes"...

Or raccoons for that matter - it took one of our small rabbits the other day.


MM


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

yea, I just found some feathers I think are from the missing chicks
I think a raccoon got em
time to set the trap

Dave


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

*Dead snake good snake*



drobbins said:


> watched him eat 2 and


If that snake was in *my neighborhood*, 
it wouldn't have finished the one in it's mouth!
I don't care what anyone says about them being benifical,
in my yard, they end up dead dead dead.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

The Honey House said:


> If that snake was in *my neighborhood*,
> it wouldn't have finished the one in it's mouth!
> I don't care what anyone says about them being benifical,
> in my yard, they end up dead dead dead.


* MY FEELINGS EXACTLY *


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, hm, you sound like some of the bee calls I get. 

Drobbins, hope you let him go. The few eggs he eat will be a cheap price to pay for the rodents he takes away. He's a nice black rat snake, many times mistaken for a blue racer.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

oh come on guys
you're beekeepers
you're supposed to "like" nature
be nice or I'll post a video of it on youtube

Dave


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

iddee

yea, I let him go
he's welcome around here
do you know what their young look like? I found a lot of baby snakes around here this spring. the ones I found didn't have any markings
I stuck a video camera in the coop and got a nice 20 minute video of him eating, pretty cool even if the action is a little slow

Dave


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

You would never recognize a baby. Here's a link to a photo. They don't turn black until about 24to 30 inches.

http://www.snakesandfrogs.com/scra/snakes/images/bratjuv4.jpg

I had one small enough to go in a 3/8 inch crack and eat 4 large white mice, then couldn't get back out. They can eat an item 3 times their diameter and 1/4 their length.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It's refreshing to hear two guys from North Carolina who have an appreciation for black snakes. Eons ago I was working on a construction site, out in the woods near Hayesville, where I witnessed a guy who jumped down off of his bulldozer to kill a garter snake, claiming it was a rattle snake.

I find that there are lots of folks who are afraid of snakes, no matter the size, shape or color. I often get a thrill when I see certain snakes, especially when I'm surprised to see them. The only ones I've killed were the ones that were in the road and unavoidable.

Isn't it amazing what a snake can swallow?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

the action is kinda slow at first but it gets better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTDtiQAfJiM

Dave


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

The other day, I ran into an old rancher trying to capture a rattlesnake along the highway. He wanted to bring it back to the ranch to reduce the amount of mice and rats in his barn. That was a new one for me - most people just get barn cats. The coyotes keep the cats from getting out of hand...


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

sqkcrk, I hope I'm not hijacking dave's thread too badly, but here's a photo of my son.

http://hometown.aol.com/redneckcntyboy/ca7b.jpg

I'm glad the anaconda wasn't hungry ........


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

keep that thing out of my chicken coop

Dave


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

*Black Rat Snake.*

My wife got bit in the hand a couple of months ago in the house, he just came out of nowhere. When I got home I ransacked the house but we never saw it again. Idee, your right about identifing it, with her description I thought for sure it was a copperhead. Then she found a picture on the internet.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

iddee said:


> sqkcrk, I hope I'm not hijacking dave's thread too badly, but here's a photo of my son.
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/redneckcntyboy/ca7b.jpg
> 
> I'm glad the anaconda wasn't hungry ........


Now that's a SNAKE. Kinda like Crocodile Dundee when he said, "That isn't a knife, this is a knife." Who's the pet? The snake or your son?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I always think when someone says "here is my son... or here is my daughter" that I'll see some child holding a snake or whatever. Thats a mighty tough looking 8 year old...


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*vanishing eggs*

i had a broody hen and i was putting extra eggs under her to hatch some new chicks. i kept noticing when she'd occasionally get up that there were missing eggs. i kept putting more eggs under her. then one night i went out there, there it was Black Snake. snake was eating the eggs while my hen was sitting on them. I normally dont mess with black snakes, but that one..... 

Let's just say he's helping my compost pile heat up.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh wonderful! Snake photos in the morning. lol.

'Can you say belly-ache in the morning'? no, not really.

Can you 'say',...........barf your,..omlette,....'in the morning'?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

omlette?????

Are you kidding. Fried rattlesnake is a hundred times better.

Eating unborn chicken embryos.....YUCK.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

iddee said:


> omlette?????
> 
> Are you kidding. Fried rattlesnake is a hundred times better.
> 
> Eating unborn chicken embryos.....YUCK.


Actually unborn chicken embryos (or duck embryos), if they are boiled in the shell and then eaten with a little lemon grass are quite delicious (no feathers, just pure pink). Learned to eat them in the orient, you do have to avoid the unabsorbed yolk though, its pretty unpalatable.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"Learned to eat them in the,...'Orient'.--Gene Weitzel.

You can 'learn to eat' just about anything,..........from/in the 'Orient' from some of those,.....'Food Channel' programs on cable.

Fried rattle snake; well done!,...maybe. Unborn chicken embryos, boiled in the shell!! It would take A LOT!! of lemon grass,.................i don't even want to think about it,.lol.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Oldbee said:


> "Learned to eat them in the,...'Orient'.--Gene Weitzel.
> 
> You can 'learn to eat' just about anything,..........from/in the 'Orient' from some of those,.....'Food Channel' programs on cable.
> 
> Fried rattle snake; well done!,...maybe. Unborn chicken embryos, boiled in the shell!! It would take A LOT!! of lemon grass,.................i don't even want to think about it,.lol.


The learning part was not learning to like them, as they tasted great to me on the first bite. But rather I learned how to open the shell and get to the "good stuff" without contaminating it with the unabsorbed yolk.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> It's refreshing to hear two guys from North Carolina who have an appreciation for black snakes. Eons ago I was working on a construction site, out in the woods near Hayesville, where I witnessed a guy who jumped down off of his bulldozer to kill a garter snake, claiming it was a rattle snake.
> 
> I find that there are lots of folks who are afraid of snakes, no matter the size, shape or color. I often get a thrill when I see certain snakes, especially when I'm surprised to see them. The only ones I've killed were the ones that were in the road and unavoidable.
> 
> Isn't it amazing what a snake can swallow?


I watched one eat my cat:


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

Gene Weitzel said:


> The learning part was not learning to like them, as they tasted great to me on the first bite. But rather I learned how to open the shell and get to the "good stuff" without contaminating it with the unabsorbed yolk.


Sorry fo going off topic, but . . .

I lived in the Philippines for 2 years, and had balut (duck embryos) there on a number of occasions. All the ones I ate were 21 day balut (though 17 day is also common in some areas). I just checked on the web, and ducks hatch at 28 days. At 21 days they have small feathers and a beak, but everything is still soft (though the boiling may have softened them - not sure). The way I learned in had no lemon grass, just salt. You crack the top, add salt and eat the whole thing. It does acually taste pretty good. My best description is like chicken noodle soup with some egg yolk. I always though the worst part was looking at it. Seeing the duck wasn't so bad. Seeing the leftover yolk with veins around it was what got me. I still ate it though.  

Kawayanan


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

kawayanan said:


> Sorry fo going off topic, but . . .
> 
> I lived in the Philippines for 2 years, and had balut (duck embryos) there on a number of occasions. All the ones I ate were 21 day balut (though 17 day is also common in some areas). I just checked on the web, and ducks hatch at 28 days. At 21 days they have small feathers and a beak, but everything is still soft (though the boiling may have softened them - not sure). The way I learned in had no lemon grass, just salt. You crack the top, add salt and eat the whole thing. It does acually taste pretty good. My best description is like chicken noodle soup with some egg yolk. I always though the worst part was looking at it. Seeing the duck wasn't so bad. Seeing the leftover yolk with veins around it was what got me. I still ate it though.
> 
> Kawayanan


Wonder why my mentors taught me to avoid the yolk? Maybe a local preference thing. You are right about the chicken noodle soup comparison though.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

"I watched one eat my cat:"


Wow, did you try to save it?

We had a black snake under the house & it was great. We had no mice what-so-ever. My husband freaks when he sees any snakes. He was bit by a water moccasin when he worked the oil rigs in LA. Almost lost his leg - so he is not fond of them.

It seems more men have a phobia of snakes. I wonder why that is.....


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to join in on the pro-snake side. Down here we even catch the rattlers and relocate 'em if we need to, rather than kill them--- it's either that, or end up overrun with wood rats and ground squirrels. The coyotes can't do ALL the work!

I'm glad you let it go. That snake will never hurt anyone, and as was mentioned, the extermination work is worth a few eggs.


----------

